# good dermatologist



## Ananti (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

Can you please refer a good dermatologist in Dubai/Sharjah ..preferably one which you would have consulted for adult acne and has good effective results..

Regards,


----------



## msbettyboopdxb (Mar 22, 2009)

Ananti said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Can you please refer a good dermatologist in Dubai/Sharjah ..preferably one which you would have consulted for adult acne and has good effective results..
> 
> Regards,


I UN-recommend dermacare on Al Wasl road.


----------

